# July 18 Selection Board



## Dakota (18 Jul 2005)

For those of you who were selected on recent boards, what was the approximate time frame when you received the call? I am sure those of us who are Merit listed and waiting would be curious.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## zein (19 Jul 2005)

Dakota,
Well I was merit listed since last May/June and just called my CFRC last week  and they informed me nothing new yet about my application and for the time being I'm still waiting for the  call. I applied for DEO SIGS. If somebody else got the call, please let me know.
Thanks....


----------



## Dakota (19 Jul 2005)

Hey Verygood: I contacted Kincanucks, as I knew he would have some answers and I quote, ... " Anywhere from a couple of weeks to a month. Could be sooner or later than that too," that the results will come in and you could get a call. Again, we just have to wait and be patient.

I anyone is selected on this board. I would be great if you could post your info: call date, sworn in date, BMQ date. It would give others who were selected an idea when you are going.

Good luck to everyone.
Cheers.


----------



## P-Free (20 Jul 2005)

My recruiting center is expecting to hear something by the end of the month, but I haven't gotten the call yet..


----------



## zein (20 Jul 2005)

Dakota said:
			
		

> Hey Verygood: I contacted Kincanucks, as I knew he would have some answers and I quote, ... " Anywhere from a couple of weeks to a month. Could be sooner or later than that too," that the results will come in and you could get a call. Again, we just have to wait and be patient.
> 
> I anyone is selected on this board. I would be great if you could post your info: call date, sworn in date, BMQ date. It would give others who were selected an idea when you are going.
> 
> ...



Kincanucks informed me about being accepted for the (SIGS DEO),and here I have to mention he's  a definite asset for this board. However, I understood that offers take from 2 to 3 weeks to be released for selected candidates. Well, if it takes more  time then I have to keep waiting patiently until I got the official offer.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (20 Jul 2005)

You were selected on Monday's board for SIGS DEO? Kincanucks told you?


----------



## kincanucks (20 Jul 2005)

Seaman_Navy said:
			
		

> You were selected on Monday's board for SIGS DEO? Kincanucks told you?



He is talking about officer selection!

Attention to all who have PM me: I don't have the results yet and once I get them I will contact you as I have your information so stop asking Seaman_Navy and Yannick. ;D


----------



## Bradboy (20 Jul 2005)

I was merit-listed July 5 and am hoping I made the July 18 selection board. Could anyone applying to 031 INF who recieves a call within the next 2 weeks please let us know what dates they give you for your BMQ. I'm hoping September sometime but I've heard that this month is almost full so I'm guessing October. I'm curious to know what dates for BMQ that applicants for 031 INF are being given. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seaman_Navy (20 Jul 2005)

Ohh ok..sorry Kincanucks! I will patiently wait!


----------



## zein (21 Jul 2005)

Seaman_Navy said:
			
		

> You were selected on Monday's board for SIGS DEO? Kincanucks told you?



I do not know when the board convened however Kincanucks informed me about my result on that date.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jul 2005)

Attention to all waiting for the 18 Jul results.  I will be away from the office for a couple of weeks so I will not be able answer any selection questions but will get to them as soon as possible after I return.  Cheers.


----------



## Fry (4 Aug 2005)

Just wondering, has anyone here heard ANY results at all from the july 18th selection board, NCM trades?


----------



## Dakota (4 Aug 2005)

Hey Fry, nothing yet. As Kincanucks said hold tight and he will let us know when he has the received the results. I know the wait is painful. I am sure there many us in the same situation.

Hang in there.


----------



## Fry (4 Aug 2005)

the wait is so painful.... indeed. only people waiting or who have waited know the pain!


----------



## ab136 (5 Aug 2005)

there are people who have been waiting.....and then there are people who have been *waiting*.  I was selected at the end of February, and still have not gotten and offer.  Last I heard was in June, "it could be a month or two yet...." ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bradboy (5 Aug 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> there are people who have been waiting.....and then there are people who have been *waiting*.   I was selected at the end of February, and still have not gotten and offer.   Last I heard was in June, "it could be a month or two yet...." ;D ;D ;D



  What trade are you signed up for? I've heard that 031 INF have many positions available so I'm confused as to why it's taken this long and still no phone call. I've heard through the grapevine from people in the army that they are very short recruits for the Infantry trade. If this is true than hopefully we will hear something this week or next. If anyone gets the call please let us know. Cheers


----------



## ab136 (5 Aug 2005)

I think and I guess I should have posted that I was going in as semi-skill.  For some reason it takes longer.  You have to have your skilled evaluated by the "managing authority".  They qualify you as semi-skilled or not.  Luckily I was qualified as such.  But the waiting still sucks. I have applied for Ed-tech, electrician.  From what I have been told, it is not a very common trade.  The RC I did my paper work through have not put one through for years.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

No 18 Jul board results yet.


----------



## Dakota (8 Aug 2005)

As I said in another post. Kincanucks is true to his word. He knows that us eager recruits are going out of our minds waiting and he takes the time to give a simple update.

You rock Kincanucks.


----------



## kincanucks (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks and the results are now in.


----------



## Fry (9 Aug 2005)

I hope that they didn't mess up something cause my local CFRC didn't get any results on me yet..


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Aug 2005)

I hope I don't get put off till Dec, Jan or Feb.  I was merit listed around July 24th of this year.  Just missed the July 18th selection.  I have noticed that many people seem to get their call about two months after they are merit listed.  

Knowing what I know now I should have put in a month earlier.  

Has anyone else been merit listed for Sig op around the same time?


----------



## bonitabelle (9 Aug 2005)

"Has anyone else been merit listed for Sig op around the same time?"

I was merited listed July 26 and my first choice is Sig Op.  I'm hoping to get the call for September or October as well.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dakota (9 Aug 2005)

Kincanucks said the results are in... drum roll... Selected 043- Combat Engineer. One step closer. Just waiting for the official call.

Thanks for all your help Kincanucks and all the others who answered any questions up to now.


----------



## Fry (10 Aug 2005)

Selected 022 Air Defence Artillery, thanks kincanucks.


Like Dakota, awaiting the official call, and a time for BMQ.


----------



## cp_marion (10 Aug 2005)

I am also waiting for the call! I was selected for Vehicle Tech. I am so happy! now we wait! good luck all!


----------



## Bradboy (10 Aug 2005)

YES!!! Selected for 031 Infantry! Anyone received the actual call yet? Let us know when you do. Also, I was under the impression that trades like Infantry and SigOps were being fast tracked. So recruits for trades being fast tracked who didn't make the July 18 selection board still have a chance of making a September or October BMQ right? 

  And one more question. What is the likelihood of us who have just found out we have been selected for our respective trades getting into a September BMQ? If the chances are good than I would like to let my boss know so we can get someone trained for my position (my boss informed me he would like a months notice before I quit). This is probably an impossilbe question but any insight would be apprieciated.


----------



## bonitabelle (10 Aug 2005)

Just thought that I would say congratulations to everyone that has heard either officially or not!  Good luck to all of you!   ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Aug 2005)

Congrats you bunch of gimps. Now get on your pretty little faces and give me 50, remember "pain is temporary, pride is forever"  ;D


----------



## Dakota (22 Aug 2005)

Hey all, I got the call today. I was offered my first choice, 043- Combat Engineer. I accepted. I get sworn in September 13. Fly to St.Jean on September 25 to start BMQ on September 26. The wait it over for me and onto BMQ. I feel I was lucky only waiting 5 months to get the call, seems quicker than the most.

I just want to thank everyone for their help in answering questions and all the helpful chatter. It made the wait more bareable. This is not goodbye to this site, just onto to next challenge and more forum chatter in the future.

Thanks and good luck to all of you who are still waiting and hope to see some of you at BMQ on the 26th.


----------



## Lan (23 Aug 2005)

Congratulations Dakota!

Sounds like you are on the exact same schedule as I am - if you are leaving from Halifax I will probably be on the same flight (and at the same swearing in ceremony)

Good Luck!

Lan


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


Sorry for the excessively long "woo's ", but I just got the call !  Basic oct 3rd to dec 16th!!!!  WOOO YEAH.


----------



## bonitabelle (24 Aug 2005)

Congrats Fry!  Glad to hear it.  Maybe my call will be coming soon.


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

I put my app in june, and got the call today, aug 24th. Not too shabby.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (24 Aug 2005)

C'mon Phone....

ring baby ring.

I'm ready


----------



## ab136 (24 Aug 2005)

I talked to the RC today and was told that all my paper work is final  and I quote " your file seem to rolling down hill".  I really didn't like the way he put it, but he did re-phase that everything was good to go.  He told me I should be getting a "conditional" offer very soon.  Is that what all offers are....conditional?  And what are the condition?


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

Keep the hopes up. I never thought that this call would ever reach me, but today, while eating an oven pizza and watching a re-run of Third Watch, the phone rang. Then bam! Offer accepted.


----------



## Bradboy (25 Aug 2005)

HELL YEAH!!! I also got my call today while I was at work! My boss handed me the phone and said, "it's the army!" I knew right away why they were calling. So I ship out October 1 and BMQ starts October 3. Can't wait. But in the mean time I'll be training hardcore. Hey Fry, what are you going for?


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

Arty Air Defence, you?


----------



## Bradboy (25 Aug 2005)

I'm goin Infantry. I read that you're doing your BMQ in Borden. Are you sure about that? What are your dates for Basic?


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

A few hours after my initial official offer phonecall, A lady called me back and told me that I would be going to borden, not st. jean, quebec, because of overflow or something.

My date for BMQ is oct 3rd to dec 16th.


----------



## Dakota (25 Aug 2005)

Hey Fry. Congrats bro. That was fast. I thought 5 months was fast. All the best in BMQ. Cheers


----------



## cp_marion (27 Aug 2005)

Well The RC left a message on my phone today, I didnt get to call back because they were closed! ARGGGGG THE WAIT IS GOING TO KILL ME!


----------



## Fry (27 Aug 2005)

an offer prehaps? : 


Cross those fingers


----------

